

Show HN: Hacker News Android Application - glebche

I was frustrated with current native HN Android apps so I created my own. Very clean. No ads or 'Hire Me' messages. Here's what it does:
* Homepage news
* Newest
* Best
* Ask HN
* Comments
* Home screen Widget
* Saving news items for later reading<p>Download here: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.glebpopov.hackernews
======
codeslush
I downloaded it. Nice. Some quick feedback:

1\. It looks like you are querying out real-time to bring back the list of
stories. Why the need to modify/delete SD card content?

2\. The default action, when clicking on a news item, is to take you to the
website of the article (or here, for ask). You have to long press to see the
comments. I hate to say this, but I often read through the comments BEFORE
going to the outside link for the story details (ask is the exception). Can
you give a preference of what you want to be the default option when selecting
a news item?

3\. Nice touch - to put the icons of the website (e.g. blogger) next to the
article title. Hard to see, but still decent.

Anyway, nice job!

~~~
codeslush
Also, if it is an "Ask" entry (or any non-external url entry), pull down the
contents with the result set and just show it inline, or query out for the
item and show inside your app, instead of launching hn in a separate browser.

~~~
glebche
Interesting. I can probably handle all HN content within the app itself

------
azal
Great App, just tried it on my HTC Evo.

1 thing I noticed is that if its a new post, there is text 'discuss' or 'x
comments' following the submitter, which when clicked taked u to the actual
site posted and not the comments.

*to get to comments, depress the post for 2 seconds

------
1880
Hm. I get changing background colors when scrolling, maybe because the cache
color hint is set to white? You should disable it if you use a non uniform
background.

~~~
glebche
What device are you using?

~~~
joebadmo
I have a Droix X, CM7GB and see the same behavior.

~~~
codeslush
My Droid3 does the same thing - it is VERY minor, but noticeable.

------
erikig
Very nice, any chance we'll get an iPhone version?

~~~
glebche
Thinking about it. I'd like to see where this app will go. As a true geek I
use Android so I sort of built the app for myself since there's anything good
out there to read HN natively on the phone

------
dannyfl9
What APIs do you use?

~~~
glebche
Use my own: <http://hndroidapi.appspot.com> . I was considering using
api.ihackernews.com , which looks really good, but I wasn't sure how stable
and reliable the service is so I created my own on appengine

